
300 companies pledge to help long-term unemployed - vonmoltke
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/post-politics/wp/2014/01/31/obama-to-host-white-house-summit-on-long-term-unemployed-firday/?tid=auto_complete
======
mindcrime
Good news. Let's hope something actually comes of this.

If we had money to hire people, I'd be more than happy to sign onto a pledge
like this, but we don't anticipate doing any hiring soon.

